# Any sage DB owners in Leeds or area?



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Was wondering if anyone near me in north Leeds wouldn't mind me invading their home for a good look?

My love affair with coffee hasn't ended but sadly my affair with prosumer espresso machine has.

I'm looking for appliance style usage profile now - quick warm up, push button etc.

Sage db top of the list - would love to see one in action


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

What the heck?! Have you sold her? :-(


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> What the heck?! Have you sold her? :-(


Will be doing Joey - unique handles and pf included of course. It'll be heartbreaking - she's like one of the family


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

In fact won't sell the wooden bits you made - will keep them in case this doesn't work out and I end up getting an ecm synk


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Aw well things move on I suppose. Trade the handles in and I'll do you some new ones for the sage


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

Too far away from you, but if you fancy an Autumn break to Devon/ Cornwall you can pop in on the way past- I'm only 25 mins from junction 21/ 22 of the M5....


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Dumnorix said:


> Too far away from you, but if you fancy an Autumn break to Devon/ Cornwall you can pop in on the way past- I'm only 25 mins from junction 21/ 22 of the M5....


Thanks pal - tempting though the wife might object ;-)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

kennyboy993 said:


> Was wondering if anyone near me in north Leeds wouldn't mind me invading their home for a good look?
> 
> My love affair with coffee hasn't ended but sadly my affair with prosumer espresso machine has.
> 
> ...


John Lewis?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> John Lewis?


Yeah perhaps - though was hoping for an experienced user demo.... bit of a natter etc. Ha ha I don't want much do I


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

kennyboy993 said:


> Yeah perhaps - though was hoping for an experienced user demo.... bit of a natter etc. Ha ha I don't want much do I


To be honest, it will make great coffee, if it doesn't its down to the owner. Whether you could blind taste difference between it and an ecm, would be debateable.

Jl will show you features etc


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Thanks pal - tempting though the wife might object ;-)


Well then! Come here! We are only an hour or so away. Push button machine (to turn it on, at any rate) then just that lever thingy to heave down. Simple







I don't think Mrs KB can possibly object to that


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I still have one in Newcastle.....at my sons if nothing closer comes up


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Well then! Come here! We are only an hour or so away. Push button machine (to turn it on, at any rate) then just that lever thingy to heave down. Simple
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ha - I'd love a trip Mildred, it would be like walking in to a Ferrari dealership with a few coppers in my pocket


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> I still have one in Newcastle.....at my sons if nothing closer comes up


Only just seen this - belated thanks ;-)


----------

